
Best Password Managers of 2019 (Paid, Family, and Free) - axiomdata316
https://www.wired.com/story/best-password-managers/
======
duxup
What is the difference between keepass and keypassXC?

~~~
GPd7TsLtUQ2i
There is an excellent discussion of this question here:
[https://superuser.com/questions/878902/whats-the-
difference-...](https://superuser.com/questions/878902/whats-the-difference-
between-keepass-and-keepassx)

~~~
duxup
Thank you.

------
GPd7TsLtUQ2i
Glad to see KeepassXC got a mention.

